# Da bambino facevo il bagno tutte le sere



## GreenL

Quand j' étais enfant, je prenais un bain tous les soirs.


Dovrebbe essere: "Da bambino facevo il bagno tutte le sere"
è corretto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao GreenL e benvenuto/a in WRF,


GreenL said:


> Quand j' étais enfant, je prenais un bain tous les soirs.
> 
> 
> Dovrebbe essere: "Da bambino facevo il bagno tutte le sere"
> è corretto?


 Correttissimo!


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao GreenL e benvenuto/a in WRF,
> 
> Correttissimo!


Riquoto anche "quando ero piccolo" va benissimo!


----------



## GreenL

in effetti ho provato questa strada del "quando ero piccolo", sapresti dirmi come si può tradurre   "da bambino"


----------



## Anaiss

Beh se cerchi una traduzione letterale non penso sia possibile...la tua resa andava bene credo, _quand j'étais petit/enfant._


----------



## DearPrudence

O anche si può _scrivere_:
"*Enfant/Petit, je prenais un bain tous les jours.*"
ma mi sembra più naturale _dire _"*Quand j'étais petit*".


----------



## Anaiss

DearPrudence said:


> O anche si può _scrivere_:
> "*Enfant/Petit, je prenais un bain tous les jours.*"
> ma mi sembra più naturale _dire _"*Quand j'étais petit*".


Oh, mi ero dimenticata di questa! l'ho incontrata forse un paio di volte, ma mi pareva piuttosto un'espressione "letteraria", scritta. È un'intuizione sbagliata?


----------



## DearPrudence

Anaiss said:


> [...] ma mi pareva piuttosto un'espressione "letteraria", scritta. È un'intuizione sbagliata?


E' anche la mia impressione  Je ne le dirais pas à l'oral, mais à l'écrit, surtout dans un livre, oui.


----------

